# Factory Rear Sub Removal?



## CycloneGTO (Nov 20, 2006)

Can someone please explain to me the process involved with removing the rear subs and what has to be removed in order to excess them? I have a rear sub that has been bad since the day I brought the car. Thanks


----------



## motorheadmike (Jul 13, 2005)

A bit oversimplified, but the steps are:

Remove rear seat
Remove rear side panels
Remove rear package shelf


----------

